# favorite art



## _the_frogg_ (Nov 4, 2017)

what is your favorite art? (I do Muay thai) I would like to do taekwondo really anything that will help with my kicks but hby


----------



## donald1 (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't know how to choose a favorite art. I like karate. It's great... So is kung fu. Xing Yi and tai chi are great too. I can't really choose a favorite between the 3. Personally I have no preferability. I like it all


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

Weird question because obviously everyone's going to say their own art. Unless they train multiple styles which is the case for me so I'd say Muay Thai


----------



## marques (Nov 6, 2017)

_the_frogg_ said:


> what is your favorite art? (I do Muay thai) I would like to do taekwondo really anything that will help with my kicks but hby


Currently, I like kickboxing (The only thing I still know - or think I know due to weak partners). I already forgot grappling and many other things. Soon, I will not know kickboxing and I will not like it, either.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2017)

_the_frogg_ said:


> what is your favorite art?



Xingyiquan


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 6, 2017)

Sinanju


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sinanju


A quick google search tells me this is an art from a book series. Is it based on an actual art?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sinanju



Did you learn that from Chiun


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 6, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> A quick google search tells me this is an art from a book series. Is it based on an actual art?



No.  It is fantasy.  And therefore very much a proper response to the question asked by the O/P.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 6, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Did you learn that from Chiun



I'm not at liberty to say.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 6, 2017)

_the_frogg_ said:


> what is your favorite art? (I do Muay thai) I would like to do taekwondo really anything that will help with my kicks but hby


Ameri-Do-Te


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 6, 2017)

Everybodys has their favorite Art that they practice my favorite is
Shotokan and American Kenpo Karate I did Shotokan for 6 months and I was High Orange when i quit because I went back to my hometown and I took American Kenpo karate so my Favorite of the two is American kenpo karate


----------



## Buka (Nov 6, 2017)

Sinanju is my favorite as well. Mine, however, is not fantasy.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 6, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Ameri-Do-Te


Beat me to it.

Ameri-Do-Te.  The best of all, the worst of none.


----------



## MI_martialist (Nov 7, 2017)

I like Italian Renaissance...El Greco, is great too...I really enjoy Velazquez.  Opera is nice, and good music.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 11, 2017)

I really like your post. Being curious about all things if very beneficial, especially for learning and becoming rounded. My heart is in TKD (although eclectic in itself)  where I have spent most of my MA time but with belted ties to Kali and Kung Fu, I feel that I am a better informed person. It is harder, and less often the traditional "community" is not seen in the Dojang. As with modern  society, it is more about what have you done for me lately. This does take some of the shine and appreciation off MA. While a lot of systems are Marital, BJJ, MMA, etc..., there is little or no Art component. Not said as a negative, just as a reality. Not bad either. There are exceptional physical/mental qualities in all MA. But often comparisons are made unfairly because not all the apples are apples.


----------

